# Tarpon Tournament - Galveston 8/24



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

Well we knew it was going to be tough fishing due to wind forecasts but we gave it the ole college try yesterday. I put together a small tarpon tournament for twenty fraternity brothers to raise money for college funds for children of one of our brothers who passed away from a heart attack earlier this year. We had seven outstanding guides! Chris Jamail, Mike Larue, Jamie Pinter, LG Boyd, Dana Bailey, Kenny Cambiano, and Guy Folkey (sp). Went out of Pelican's Rest. Very nice place. Great management team. We fished hard until 1pm when we called lines up. Just too windy. Nice "fun" ride back through the jetties. No tarpon, bunch of sharks and redfish across all the boats. Had to adjust the rules to most sharks. 1st, 2nd, and 3rd places trophies along with 1st place guide trophy were awarded back at the marina. Everyone had a great time despite the conditions. Hats off to Capt Chris Jamail for guiding and lining up the other six guides. Could not have done it without him.  Looking forward to doing it again next year. 

Johnny


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

forgot to throw in a couple of photos...
whaler parade headed out and group trophy pic


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

*cool*

Looks like a good time for a good cause. too bad the fish wouldnt cooperate. got any shark pics?


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Sharks*

Here's a few


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

So what did you do with those impressive Tarpon Trophies? Glue on a dorsal fin and paint the tip of the tail. Hope you were able to help your brother in need. When rods get bent like that there are smiles everywhere! Way to go!


----------

